# Costa Rica Sky Bike Park in Arenal - need info/review



## guppie (Jan 26, 2004)

I'm heading down to Costa Rica with the wife for a week-long getaway. Gonna do the zip-lining, rafting, kayaking, XC biking, etc. and cam across a link to Sky Wild Bike Park (skybikepark.com | Sky Wild Bikes). Spoke to a local who arranged our accomodations, but he didn't know anything about this place other than it's for advanced riders. The pics and vids look great so I want to give it a try. The problem is that there is absolutely no recent reviews or pics or vids of this place anywhere online. I even live in Miami and none of the latin dudes in the Facebook biking pages have been here. There are other great places for XC riding but not near Arenal.

Can somebody please give me some info on this place? Surely, someone on MTBR has been to this bike park recently. Looks like they rent decent FS bikes (Devinci, Santa Cruz, Lapierre) with full helmet and it's lift served by the tram so plenty of potential for shredding in Costa Rica... I would just like to know some more details so I know what to expect.

Any info much appreciated. PM me and I'll give you my phone number if you don't want to type.

Thanks


----------



## truelonghorn (Jan 21, 2010)

how'd your trip go?

I'm down here in Tamarindo now, headed to Arenal Sunday and want to go and hit this place. Any info/feedback, etc?

Thanks,
D


guppie said:


> I'm heading down to Costa Rica with the wife for a week-long getaway. Gonna do the zip-lining, rafting, kayaking, XC biking, etc. and cam across a link to Sky Wild Bike Park (skybikepark.com | Sky Wild Bikes). Spoke to a local who arranged our accomodations, but he didn't know anything about this place other than it's for advanced riders. The pics and vids look great so I want to give it a try. The problem is that there is absolutely no recent reviews or pics or vids of this place anywhere online. I even live in Miami and none of the latin dudes in the Facebook biking pages have been here. There are other great places for XC riding but not near Arenal.
> 
> Can somebody please give me some info on this place? Surely, someone on MTBR has been to this bike park recently. Looks like they rent decent FS bikes (Devinci, Santa Cruz, Lapierre) with full helmet and it's lift served by the tram so plenty of potential for shredding in Costa Rica... I would just like to know some more details so I know what to expect.
> 
> ...


----------



## fbear (Feb 8, 2013)

*How was your trip?*



truelonghorn said:


> how'd your trip go?
> 
> I'm down here in Tamarindo now, headed to Arenal Sunday and want to go and hit this place. Any info/feedback, etc?
> 
> ...


I am also going to Costa Rica this summer and would love some more info on Mt. biking. Thanks


----------



## magnil (Apr 28, 2013)

Does the bike park still exist? Webadress not working and hard to find any info.


----------

